# knuckle crane 100'



## sharkfin12us (Dec 8, 2007)

want to know if any one knows what make this crane is and how hi it can go i think it is better then regular straight crane thanks terence here is link to video i saw it on you tube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eq51TSfi_I


----------



## undercut (Dec 8, 2007)

*make*

It's an effer
you can find info on it if you poke around marks video's on you tube. look at the comments, there are some questions in there. 
guy blows my mind with his set up, pretty nice...


----------



## Dadatwins (Dec 9, 2007)

Saw an article in a magazine on that operation, basicaly has it set up as a 2 man show. The owner/climber runs the boom with remote control and the groundman runs the chipper. I think the price on that boom/truck setup was near a million $$$. Nice operation.


----------



## UrbanLogger (Dec 14, 2007)

Dadatwins said:


> Saw an article in a magazine on that operation, basicaly has it set up as a 2 man show. The owner/climber runs the boom with remote control and the groundman runs the chipper. I think the price on that boom/truck setup was near a million $$$. Nice operation.



The company I work for has been talking about/looking at knuckle boom cranes, a good used truck mounted crane like that is under $100,000 new you might be looking at $250,000 (new) if you go all out with all the bells and whistles. They are not as much as most people think.


----------



## TRYON (Dec 16, 2007)

Its kinda like a concrete boom pump.......we have one  and its badass......except they cost $600,000........my family owns concrete plants...but i wanna do tree work...............


----------

